# probleme port usb mac 10.8.1



## Miroon (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 

le macbook ne détecte pas toujours ce qui est branché en usb. de plus il y a des appareils qu'il détectait auparavant qu'il ne détecte plus.

que faire? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2012)

Miroon a dit:


> que faire?



Euuuh  Nous donner un peu plus de précisions  

Quels appareils n'apparaissent plus, quels sont ceux qui "un coup ça va, un coup ça ne va pas", as tu ré-initialisé le SMC de ton Mac ?


----------



## yengstro (9 Septembre 2012)

donne aussi le nombre de port usb de ton mac et indique si tu utilise un Hub usb (en plus de celui intégré dans les claviers apple)
et egalement le nombre de périphérique total qui sont branché en meme temps.

C'est peut etre tout betement un probleme d'alimentation usb


----------



## Miroon (10 Septembre 2012)

Il n'y a que 2 ports. Je n'utilise pas de hub.

les appareils qui font bien: ipod, clef usb et disque dur externe.
les appareils qui allaient bien avant: telephone LG renoir, telephone Blackberry Curve.
 l'appareil qui ne va pas: apn sony dsc hx200v

c'est quoi le SMC ?

ps: si ça peut vous orienter, j'ai d'autres  problèmes mac 10.8.1 mais seulement sur la session admin


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2012)

Miroon a dit:


> c'est quoi le SMC ?



C'est ça ! <- clic


----------

